# why not Eisenia and Dendrobaena worms



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

ive just come across and few articals saying that the genera eisenia and dendrobaena of worm shouldnt be fed to phibs or reptiles this is worrying because i feed my pets a veriety of worm including both of these. i never had any problem just wondering what the issue with these types of worm are???


----------



## Just_Nash (Dec 1, 2007)

Bump! I'd be interested in this as i was going to buy some dendrobaena for my BD online...


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Some species of earthworm produce a bitter taste that doesn't go down well with some amphibians, normally it's those species often used for composting but saying this I use a variety of earthworms including reds & tigers and rarely do my amphibs turn them down.


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

i have been recomened feeding dendrobaena to my tiger sals, i have 2 pots and neither will touch them, so i tried giving them to my beardie, he took one bite and spat it out, so i know they must taste bad. but iv done quite a bit of research on them, and most people on the amphib forum i go on say they feed the dendrobaena to thier amphibs. i dont think they are harmfull, i just think a lot of animals wont eat them, i know mine wont.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

oh ok aslong as there not toxic or anything i tend to chop em up abit and give them a quick rinse and my newts and sal love em.


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah i know they are fine as i said, i know lots of people who use them as staple. i just wish mine werent so fussy!!


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

My tigers and sharp ribs have no problem with them.


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

pecks said:


> My tigers and sharp ribs have no problem with them.


you know if theres any online stores that seel other types that i could try my tigers on? ones that dont taste as bitter?


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

LauraMartin said:


> you know if theres any online stores that seel other types that i could try my tigers on? ones that dont taste as bitter?


Try here? Dartfrog - Livefoods


----------

